# ذبح طفلة بعمر اربع سنوات على مذبح كنيسة سيدة النجاة



## حمورابي (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*تحية

في الحقيقة لا اعرف ماذا اقول . عن هذه المجزرة التي قام بها 
اشخاص بل اطفال بل جبناء . 
منذُ متى يُهاجم المسلح الأعزل وهو يصلي في دار العبادة . 
كيف يتم قتل اُناس عُزل لا سلاح معهم ولا شئ 
بل كانوا يصلون . 

( هي هاي المرجلة ) . ! 

كيف يذبح إنسان طفلة . ! 
طفلة ياعالم طفلة كتكوتة صغيرة . 
الى اين وصل حقارة الإنسان إذا كان إنسانً اصلاً بل حتى الحيوان لا يفعلها . 

فعلاً هذا عار في جبين كل من يؤمن بهكذا طريق وبهكذا خدمة . 

[YOUTUBE]OfSKjK_CDJU&feature[/YOUTUBE]​
جزء من الفيديوا مبتور لأن  السيدة التي تظهر تتكلم على المجوسي نوري المالكي .*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يا ربي اليوم...

الرب يسوع معكم...


----------



## النهيسى (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماذا أقول ... ربنا لن يسكت أبدا
طفله ... يارب أرحمنا .. ماذا صنعت !!
*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*منهم للة*

*ربنا اكيد شايف وهيتصرف*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*الى متى سيتمادوا فى اشعال الحرائق بقلوبنا
الى متى ستجرى دمائنا تحت اقدامهم
الى متى  سيظل صوت الظلم عالى 
لتكن مشيئتك يا الهى.. فقط استمع لصراخنا وانظر لضعفنا 
تحنن علينا يا رب واحمينا فى دمك الثمين*


----------



## fight the devil (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب ها هم يقولون لنا اين آلهكم, هل تقبل بذالك؟

ان رضيت عليهم....نحن نرضه بذالك ايضا


----------



## فادي البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*و تطاول أحفاد الشيطان على خليقة الله مجدداً
و كرروا أفعالهم الشنعاء الدنيئة التي لا يرضى عنها
لا دين لا شرع ولا قانون ....

تطاول أشباه الرجال و أضحوكة الزمان مجددا ً
في هجمةٍِ إرهابية أستهدفت أناس آمنين عـُـزَل ..
عـُـزّل من كل شئ .. إلا من الايمان بالله الواحد الأحد
عـُـزّل من الســــــلاح .. إلا انهم يحملون صبرهم في ضمائرهم
و محبتهم في قلوبهم ، تحدّوا كل تهديدات عبدة الشيطان
من الارهابيين المقاتلين في سبيل الطاغوت و المجاهدين (بل الجاحدين) نعمة الله ، الناقمين على الانسانية 
تجاوزوا هؤلاء المؤمنيــن كل الموانع ليصلوا لبيت الله و يقيموا صلاة قداس يوم الأحد 31/ 10/ 2010 

إعتداء جديـــد يقوم به أنصاف الاقزام و أحفاد أبليـــس
ليمسسوا بأرواح أناس أبرياء .. و ليذبحوا ملائكة بعمر الزهور
في كنيسة سيدة الشهداء .. سيدة النجاة ببغداد
و ليقتلوا عوائل بأكملها بغمضة جفن و بلمح البصر
تسلح الجبناء بأسلحة قاتلة ، زوّدها بهم الشيطان و أعوانه ، لأنهم أجبن ما يكونوا ، و أخنث من أشباه الرجال

أسلحتهم الفتاكة وجهوها بوجه طفلة لم تتجاوز ربيعها الرابع و ملاك آخر عمره ثلاثة أعوام ليُـذبحوهما ذبحاً
على مذبح الكنيسة حيث نقيم صلواتنا و نصلي من أجل اعدائنا و لمغفرة ذنوبهم

أغتالوا كهنة عــُــزّل ، كرسوا حياتهم لبث روح المحبة و التسامح
و سعوا جاهديـــن لدعم و مساعدة كل الفقراء و المحتاجيــن
من أبناء العراق بمسيحيهم و مسلميهم

عوائل بأكملها أبيدت عن بكرة أبيها ، لسبب واحد لانهم جاءوا للصلاة و التعبــّــد لله

هنيئا ً لكم يا أشباه الرجال !! لانكم حررتم القدس من براثن الصهاينة و افغانستان و العراق و الخليج العربي من الاحتلال الامريكي و لم يتبقى لكم سوى تحرير مـَـن تدّعون أنهن محتجزات في كنائس و أديرة الكنيسة القبطية بمصر !!!

و ماذا عن كل المسلمين الذين اعتنقوا الايمان المسيحي و آمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح فاديا ً و مخلصا ً لحياتهم و القابعين في سجونكم السرية .. في مصر و السعودية و أيران و غيرهم من الدول الحاضنة للإرهاب الاسلامي

تبا ً لكم .. يا برابرة العصر ...و مغول القرن الحادي و العشرون

الرحمة و الإكرام لأرواح شهدائنا الخالدة التي ستبقى ماثلة أمام عيوننا و حية في ضمائرنا
الشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين و الجرحى

و الصبر و السلوان لعوائل الشهداء .. هنيئا ً لهم شرف الشهادة ..
يا ليتني كنتُ معهم .. لأنعم بما ينعمون به الآن .. حضن الآب و الاخدار السماوية .. *


----------



## انريكي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

موقف اكثر من محزن

ولكن ربنا موجود

الرب يبار كم


----------



## grges monir (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*دين بربرى همجى سلاحة القتل و الارهاب
ليس لدية قوة اخر غير هذا لانة ضد العقل والمنطق
ربنا يرحم الشهداء*


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا هوه دينهمِ يقتل ويذبح بلا رحمه
الله ينور عقولهم 
االله يرحمها المسيكينه ويصبر اهلها 
يايسوع احمينا من كل شر


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*معنديش اي تعليق غير

ربنا موجود​*


----------



## Alcrusader (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*Made By Islam
صنع الإسلام​*

*ملاحظة: الاسلام ديانة السلام.


----------



## BITAR (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللسان عاجز*
*عن التعليق *
*عن ما فعلوة هؤلاء البربر فى هذه الطفلة *
*الملاك الطاهر*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لا تتعجب انها الهمجية والحقد الاسود على المسيحية


----------



## حمورابي (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*اين تعليق المسلمين . ! 

*


----------



## Nemo (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا موجود
وعاوزة اقول هما فاكرين بيقدموا خدمه لربهم
لكن العكس صحيح ان المقتولين بالكنيسة هم شهداء على اسم المسيح ويا لحظهم بموتهم


----------



## happy angel (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا موجود ​


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لا يا ربى هايدا اكتير وصعب
ارجوك يارب ارسل عنايتك لكل اخوتنا ساعدهم وقويهم يارب وعزى قلوبهم


----------

